# Suicide Squad: Extended-Cut-Trailer mit mehr Joker-Szenen



## Luiso (31. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Suicide Squad: Extended-Cut-Trailer mit mehr Joker-Szenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Suicide Squad: Extended-Cut-Trailer mit mehr Joker-Szenen


----------



## Dosentier (31. Oktober 2016)

Bei diesem Film habe ich irgendwie nichts erwartet und wurde trotzdem enttäuscht.
Vor allem den Jared Leto als Joker, fand ich einfach nur extremst unpassend.

Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum so viele ihn für diese Darstellung loben.
Er mag zwar ein guter Schauspiele sein, aber ein Joker ist er nicht, zumindest war diese Art Darstellung des Jokers schrecklich.

Wobei das Problem da wohl auch mit, auf der Art des Jokers war.
Mit dem klassischem Joker aus den Comics hatte das leider wenig zu tun.
Aber auch generell fand ich, waren die meisten Charaktere im Film von der Darstellung her, sehr weit hergeholt vom Original.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Bei diesem Film habe ich irgendwie nichts erwartet und wurde trotzdem enttäuscht.
> Vor allem den Jared Leto als Joker, fand ich einfach nur extremst unpassend.
> 
> Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum so viele ihn für diese Darstellung loben.
> ...


Ich fand Leto als Joker ziemlich gelungen. Zumindest das wenige, was man sehen konnte.
Mir persönlich haben in dem Film der Wortwitz gefehlt. Zwar war einiges recht humorvoll, hat aber nicht gezündet. Mir fehlte der böse Humor, die Pointen.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mir fehlte der böse Humor



Dafür war doch die schwarze chefin da die die helden verkslavte, unschuldige zivilisten umbrachte und co. Die war der wahre Bösewicht da war der Joker und die anderen harmlos.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (1. November 2016)

Meh. Der Film war schlecht und die Joker-Darstellung hatte da meiner Meinung nach nen guten Anteil dran. Mehr davon in einer neuen Fassung machts auch nicht besser


----------



## Desotho (1. November 2016)

Am besten einfach auf den Trailer beschränken. Der ist unterhaltsamer, kürzer und günstiger als der Film.


----------

